# ppl who plow with 1500s



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

i am putting a plow on my silverado 1500 its a 2005 anyone have any complants with plowing with a half ton? or anything that you put on the truck to get ready to make it handle the work a little easyer send me some pictures of your truck with the plow i kind of want to see what it will look like thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## mrfixitpaul (Jan 21, 2009)

My father in law has a GMC 1500 with a 7 1/2 fisher, 2005 and it seems to push as good or better than my 2500HD with 8'. He had to raise the torsion bars a little for the weight but hasn't done anything else and all seems fine.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I plow with a 1500. I've added a trans cooler, temp guage, GH code tbars (3/4 or 1 ton maybe),and heavier spring packs. I run a 7.6ft unimount with wings that puts me at 9.8ft.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

i plow with a '03 silverado 1500 fisher mm2 7.5' straight blade. works well. have timbrens in front, ballast in rear, torsion bars turned up. just know your limits


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Probably the weakest link on the half tons is the transmission. Take it easy, and make sure you come to a complete stop before going from [D] to [R].


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

2COR517;780736 said:


> Probably the weakest link on the half tons is the transmission. Take it easy, and make sure you come to a complete stop before going from [D] to [R].


x2. I've been pretty hard on mine though and it's still kickin along. I think the 4l60e is tougher (at least mine is) then most give it credit for, but it's still no 80/85e or allison.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mark13;780614 said:


> I plow with a 1500. I've added a trans cooler, temp guage, GH code tbars (3/4 or 1 ton maybe),and heavier spring packs. I run a 7.6ft unimount with wings that puts me at 9.8ft.


I cant believe you run a 9.8 ft plow on a half ton...you feel under powered at all?


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

is it a HD? or sd? i am just wondering


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

chris_morrison;780810 said:


> I cant believe you run a 9.8 ft plow on a half ton...you feel under powered at all?


I usually run out of traction first. But if in 4hi with a large amount of snow infront of me it does start to bog. Usually it's not an issue though.



bru z71;780824 said:


> is it a HD? or sd? i am just wondering


My truck is a 98 so it's just your average half ton. As far as my plow its an hd (pro plow)


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I am also looking to plow with a 1500, I an gonna look into adding t-bars off a 2500 and the keys. What kind of weight do you guys run in the bed??


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;780757 said:


> x2. I've been pretty hard on mine though and it's still kickin along. I think the 4l60e is tougher (at least mine is) then most give it credit for, but it's still no 80/85e or allison.


Id agree, We never come to a complete stop, ever... If your just rollin ahead or reverse slightly about 2 mph and drop it in gear it synks right up soo smoothly... When you come to a complete stop is when it clunks into gear.... Been doing that for 4 seasons now... This year with my winged plow of 9.5' to....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

doo-man;780999 said:


> I am also looking to plow with a 1500, I an gonna look into adding t-bars off a 2500 and the keys. What kind of weight do you guys run in the bed??


We run 1.5 yard of salt plus a v-box spreader in our half ton every day

I dont think theres much difference in the t-bars on a 2500 compared to a 1500....


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I only plow my house (1/2 mile racetrack driveway and parking lot) but my yukon counts as a half ton. I'm going to agree with mark on the upgrades on the torsion bars, Id like to put 1 tons in mine because they are cranked so high the front end is sailing, and as soon as I lift my 7'6 unimount pro plow it sinks so far down you wouldnt even know they're cranked. As far as power, I've got 3.42s so it has no balls to begin with, so I just plow in 4 Low. Now I've got all kinds of power lol. Obviously not feasable for you commerical guys though. 

Mark, with the 1 ton t bars in your truck how high compared to stock do you run it? And do you have 4.10s?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

doo-man;780999 said:


> I am also looking to plow with a 1500, I an gonna look into adding t-bars off a 2500 and the keys.


 It's easy enough to do. Search for a used set of "GL" rated T-bars from an '01-up 2500HD or 3500, they'll bolt right up using the stock 1500 keys. in fact you have to reuse the 1500 keys as you'll never get the 2500/3500 keys to fit since they're clocked differently.



Triple L;781011 said:


> I dont think there's much difference in the t-bars on a 2500 compared to a 1500....


Actually there is...and depending in the specifics they can be a great deal different. One reason I always recommend running the 2500/3500 "GL" bars in a 1500 truck. Makes a world of difference to the weight carrying capability.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey B+B, why in particular an 01- up 3500? is the gmt 800 bars the same fit as the gmt 400s?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sven_502;781040 said:


> Hey B+B, why in particular an 01- up 3500? is the gmt 800 bars the same fit as the gmt 400s?


Due to the fact that the '01-up trucks used them (the GL bars) almost exclusively. Pre-2000 you'll have a very tough time finding a donor truck with them.

But all the bars physically interchange regardless of platform series. For example, you can pull the bars from an '09 3500 and they'll go right in an '88 1500 if you want.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Remember that increasing the truck's fount "spring" capacity does not increase it's axles weight capacity.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sven_502;781037 said:


> Mark, with the 1 ton t bars in your truck how high compared to stock do you run it? And do you have 4.10s?


I run mine so the truck sit's about level. If I don't crank up a little for the winter I loose about a 1/2" when I pick my blade up, if I crank up a few turns from normal I loose about a 1/4" when I lift my blade.


B&B;781039 said:


> Search for a used set of "GL" rated T-bars


Do you know what GH coded bars would have come in? That's what I have.



basher;781043 said:


> Remember that increasing the truck's fount "spring" capacity does not increase it's axles weight capacity.


I think we all realize that, just looking for a way to make our truck sit better.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Basher, I know that, but I'm more concerned about height, I know its hard on the truck but it will hold my plow, I just dont need it scraping the ground over bumps.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark13;781052 said:


> Do you know what GH coded bars would have come in? That's what I have.


Many '88-'98 OBS K2500/3500's (anything 8 lug basically) used the GH coded T-bars.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

B&B;781063 said:


> Many '88-'98 OBS K2500/3500's (anything 8 lug basically) used the GH coded T-bars.


GL is the strongest one you're saying B+B?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I plow with mine. I have the snow plow prep package. 2 main things I added for the plow were timbrens and an HD fan clutch.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sven_502;781076 said:


> GL is the strongest one you're saying B+B?


No, the GL bars are not the highest rated, those would be the XG bars. Which were only used with the combined Diesel and plow prep equipped '01-up 3500 DRW cab & chassis trucks. And those are over kill for a small block or 6.0L equipped truck, and especially a 1500. So the GL's are a good all around bar that isn't too stiff but will hold the weight.


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

how does your 1500 handle plowing?? and what have you done 2 get it ready


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

bru z71;781165 said:


> how does your 1500 handle plowing?? and what have you done 2 get it ready


if your talking to me it does great but I live in pittsburgh not boston also. I listed what I did above


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

bru z71;781165 said:


> how does your 1500 handle plowing?? and what have you done 2 get it ready


And if your talking to me I find its fine pushing the plow you just need alot of counter weight because you lose traction easier if the snow gets heavy since 1/2 tons dont weigh all that much. As a side note though my tires are garbage.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sven_502;781194 said:


> 1/2 tons dont weigh all that much.


Some half tons can weigh quite a bit. Mines 6000lbs as it's sitting in summer mode in the driveway right now.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mark13;781208 said:


> Some half tons can weigh quite a bit. Mines 6000lbs as it's sitting in summer mode in the driveway right now.


How much does your toolbox and lightrack add? Far as I knew the heaviest chevy 1/2 tons were barely 5500. Are the stronger t bars alot heavier?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I doesn't take long to fatten em up, especially if it's a work truck. Tool boxes, tools, junk in the back seat. Mine weighs 6,000 empty. I never go to the dump or salt yard less than 7,000.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah I didnt really think about the plowframe being there as well that would add some weight, I don't even know what my yukon weighs haven't driven it to the dump yet.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sven_502;781220 said:


> How much does your toolbox and lightrack add? Far as I knew the heaviest chevy 1/2 tons were barely 5500. Are the stronger t bars alot heavier?


My toolbox is 105 empty, 490 full. Backrack is maybe 50lbs?



2COR517;781223 said:


> I doesn't take long to fatten em up, especially if it's a work truck. Tool boxes, tools, junk in the back seat. Mine weighs 6,000 empty. I never go to the dump or salt yard less than 7,000.


I've never weighed mine 100% empty, I'd guess I've added well over 1,000lbs of stuff to it. Toolbox, backrack, lights, stero stuff, plow mount, tools, crap in the backseat,etc. It adds up fast.


----------

